# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Музей. В ногу со временем.

## Рамоновна

Приглашаем всех работников музеев в новую тему!

----------

любаша 76 (22.10.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

Как здорово  :Ok:  Ирина, спасибо огромное! Прописываюсь. Музейный работник я всего 3 месяца, опыта прямо скажем - никакого. Наш музей с недавнего времени входит в состав муниципального учреждения "Центр культуры и туризма".  Сейчас получили распространение  интерактивные экскурсии. Раннее я работала зав.клубом в пансионате и развлечения для меня не проблема, но, как оказалось, этого не достаточно, необходимо еще умело включить их в познавательную часть экскурсии. 
Буду рада пообщаться с коллегами.

----------

